# molly with popeye



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Molly with popeye and am gone for the weekend!!!what to do?!?!?!?? It just popped up right before I was about to leave!!! Urgent


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I had this happen to me right before a week trip...I didn't think she'd make it but I put her in a small tank with medafix and a weekend feeder. Came home, she was healthy and better. Surprising. There are many different causes for pop-eye, so rooting the problem is the hard part. You can try what I did. Good luck!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Do a water change and treat the tank- Melafix is probably a good way to go since you can add it just the one time without that being a bad thing. Other than that there isn't a whole lot you can do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Erythromycin(sp) is good for treating popeye. Just follow the instructions on the bottle.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't panic. It probably just got scratched if it was that sudden, and will probabaly just heal up in a few days.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Clean water, maybe some salt, don't panic. Popeye is not a emergency, quick-killing disease. Isolate the affect fish and keep the water clean and it will usually clear up. Just one eye on one fish? I wouldn't necessarily medicate, but you could try something.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Popeye doesn't resolve itself with just clean water. You need to medicate otherwise it will eventually take the fish. I had a fish with popeye and I didn't medicate in time and the fish died from the popeye.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

She is on her way out of town. Most meds require a daily dose. Since she is leaving and won't be able to do that- she should at least do a water change so the water is at its best while she is gone. Melafix is a good generalized med and will not have to be added daily, though optimally it would be. This is why I made those recommendations. It would be different if she were in town and taking care of the fish over the weekend. 

She can be more proactive once back in town


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Usually popeye isn't that bad. But infections do vary. When you get a scratch, it can heal fine, get a pimple, or get flesh-eating bacteria that will take your limbs. If its getting worse, or just not getting better after several days, change most of the water and try another med.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I think popeye is a symptom of an underlying bacterial infection. So, the melafix might work. So a person doesn't know if this underlying infection is a gram positive or gram negative infection. So we used to use Maracyn I and Maracyn II at the same time. ( one is for gram pos and the other for gram neg) Now there is a med called Maracyde, I think it treats both gram pos and neg bacteria.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

used melafix..... worked magic!!!! thanks so much!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Glad to hear it worked for you!


----------

